# Third Wave Wichteln 2017



## Flibster (Aug 15, 2010)

Bingly Bingly Bump.

Third Wave Wichteln 2017 registration is now OPEN!

thirdwavewichteln.com


----------



## Phil104 (Apr 15, 2014)

I'm in again. Earlier this year got a lovely bag of Workshop roasted beans and a dulce de leche from an Argentinian living in London. I've also swapped informally via the TWW FB site - with a guy on Norway.


----------



## Missy (Mar 9, 2016)

Oooohhh. Really enjoyed TWW last year, got a bag of stumptown. Just a case of hoping for a decent international postage rate!


----------



## steveholt (Jan 6, 2016)

I'm in for the first time, I have remembered the form too late the past two years.


----------



## Hairy_Hogg (Jul 23, 2015)

Yep, in again this year. Received some beans from Germany last year, will be sending some Curve beans somewhere.


----------



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

New thread created - should be some interest again for sure

It has been a successful venture - albeit very time consuming for the founders


----------



## Phil104 (Apr 15, 2014)

Thanks Glenn, a great idea to create as separate thread for this year to allow for a full-on geek out over the intricacies of international been swapping.

And for anyone hesitating, sign up shuts on 20 December, which in reality means an exchange of beans after Christmas.


----------



## ashcroc (Oct 28, 2016)

Looks like a laugh so have signed up.

What beans are people considering sending?


----------



## Hairy_Hogg (Jul 23, 2015)

Coverage of TWW applicants so far.


----------



## Flibster (Aug 15, 2010)

*Signups close today!*


----------



## Flibster (Aug 15, 2010)

*SIGNUPS CLOSED!*



> There are more than 2.000 participants from 60 different countries.
> 
> Now the raffle will start and during the next days you will receive the e-mail with all relevant information, like the name and address of the person you need to send coffee to.


Will be interesting to see who I get this year. Hopefully not someone in the same country again...


----------



## Phil104 (Apr 15, 2014)

I sent beans to St Petersburg last year, which arrived nearly a month after I sent them (a bag from Cast Iron) and as mentioned above, got a bag from Workshop, which I was happy with. I'm not especially looking forward to sending beans somewhere where the shipping costs twice as much as the beans.


----------



## Phil104 (Apr 15, 2014)

ashcroc said:


> Looks like a laugh so have signed up.
> 
> What beans are people considering sending?


The rules are clear. The first year I sent beans from Foundry, last year from Cast Iron. This year, probably Crank House, Curve or Colonnade.


----------



## Hairy_Hogg (Jul 23, 2015)

Anyone received their TWW partner details yet? Nothing here, going to be a rush to sort this out. Going to send Curve beans as I can get them locally from the roaster.


----------



## Hairy_Hogg (Jul 23, 2015)

OK, I got Arizona in the good old US of A Anyone got an tips on the cheapest way to get a package out there?


----------



## Phil104 (Apr 15, 2014)

Hairy_Hogg said:


> OK, I got Arizona in the good old US of A Anyone got an tips on the cheapest way to get a package out there?


Take it yourself - the air fare will be cheaper than the post.


----------



## Phil104 (Apr 15, 2014)

Mine just popped into my inbox - fortunately: Prague. I'm probably not going to anything now until after Christmas because of the post (and then hardly anyone will be roasting between Christmas and the New Year) but I'll see.


----------



## Hairy_Hogg (Jul 23, 2015)

.


----------



## Hairy_Hogg (Jul 23, 2015)

Phil104 said:


> Take it yourself - the air fare will be cheaper than the post.


Too bloody right, DPD want 30 notes minimum and that is after a discount! Will keep googling

Too bloody right, DPD want 30 notes minimum and that is after a discount! Will keep googling


----------



## ashcroc (Oct 28, 2016)

Warsaw, Poland for me.

Think I lucked out on the postage front.


----------



## johnbudding (Dec 2, 2014)

Probably worth looking at services through parcel2go, p4d etc. I had a quick look and found some USA services for £10-15.


----------



## Flibster (Aug 15, 2010)

Cambridge, Massachusetts for me.


----------



## ashcroc (Oct 28, 2016)

Out of interest. Do most people get sent direct from the roaster or delivered to yourself & sent on?


----------



## steveholt (Jan 6, 2016)

Australia for me, new year shipping here we come.


----------



## Missy (Mar 9, 2016)

I signed up but was one of those who didn't get the sign up confirmation and missed the boat. Oh well


----------



## Phil104 (Apr 15, 2014)

ashcroc said:


> Out of interest. Do most people get sent direct from the roaster or delivered to yourself & sent on?


I did the former in the first year but never found it if it arrived. Last year I bought the beans and sent them tracked, so know that they arrived and as it turned out, it's what I have done this year. I happened to be in London yesterday, popped into Notes for a reviving espresso and spotted a big of their beans, roasted on the 19th so I posted those this morning.


----------



## aaronb (Nov 16, 2012)

Hairy_Hogg said:


> OK, I got Arizona in the good old US of A Anyone got an tips on the cheapest way to get a package out there?


250g of beans in a small padded envelope should be £7.20 Royal Mail (untracked international standard).

Sent to USA last 2 years, first time I know it arrived as it popped up on instagram about a week later - no such luck this year.

Germany for me this year which also cost £7.20!


----------



## Flibster (Aug 15, 2010)

Received mine today.

Onetake Coffee in Hamburg. It's very good. Certainly significantly better than the ultra dark coffee I got last year.









Those stick things are Bremen Babblers - cough sweets... Linky


----------



## aaronb (Nov 16, 2012)

An Ethiopian Natural from Montreal roasted in Quebec arrived for me - it's good to see a different coffee as you often see the same naturals doing the rounds of the good European roasters. Lots of fruit and dark choc, I need to tighten the grind a bit though. Third year in a row I have received tasty coffee.










Not seen the package I sent to Germany show up on FB or IG yet, hope it makes it as I put some really good coffee in there. The bag I sent last year never made it online but it didn't get sent back to me either so I'm not too worried, not everyone does social media.


----------



## Hairy_Hogg (Jul 23, 2015)

Received mine today!

This is the coffee - A Nicaraguan coffee with tasting notes of (excuse the cut and paste) Raisin · Cherrys · Cranberries · soft · sweet · smooth · balanced


----------



## Hairy_Hogg (Jul 23, 2015)

2018 entries are now open for anyone interested this year


----------



## Phil104 (Apr 15, 2014)

I'm in again. I have had mixed experience and was in two minds but then couldn't resist another roll of the dice.


----------



## Daren (Jan 16, 2012)

I'm in


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

Where do you sign up? @Daren


----------



## Daren (Jan 16, 2012)

https://thirdwavewichteln.com/



coffeechap said:


> Where do you sign up? @Daren


You've got until Fri 7th Dec


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

I'm in


----------



## ashcroc (Oct 28, 2016)

Signed up again. Fingers crossed I receive beans this time round.


----------



## Phil104 (Apr 15, 2014)

And that the beans are received at the other end. When I see the pictures on the FB page of what some people receive I always feel marginally guilty that I don't make up a whole box of stuff to send along with the beans but then, I think, if it never arrives, then all the stuff just lies around in the international sorting office of undelivered mail.


----------



## ashcroc (Oct 28, 2016)

Phil104 said:


> And that the beans are received at the other end. When I see the pictures on the FB page of what some people receive I always feel marginally guilty that I don't make up a whole box of stuff to send along with the beans but then, I think, if it never arrives, then all the stuff just lies around in the international sorting office of undelivered mail.


That's why I opted to send tracked direct from the roaster last year. I know the ones I sent got to the destination.


----------



## MildredM (Feb 13, 2017)

In!


----------



## Rogue_Coffee (Mar 23, 2015)

I'm in, last year I got a lovely package with 2 bags of coffee and some chocolate from Sweden, so going to put a bit more effort in this time.


----------



## Flibster (Aug 15, 2010)

Got my Third Wave Wichteln recipient through.

Malaysia.

Not sent anything to Malaysia before. I guess I'd better check on the customs limitations before I send things out.


----------



## ashcroc (Oct 28, 2016)

My recipient for this year is in both Deutschland & Germany simultaneously according to the address I've been sent!


----------



## Hairy_Hogg (Jul 23, 2015)

Holland here, or the Netherlands to be precise. Was in my Gmail spam folder though.


----------



## ashcroc (Oct 28, 2016)

Hairy_Hogg said:


> Holland here, or the Netherlands to be precise. Was in my Gmail spam folder though.


Found mine in the promotions sub-folder of all places!


----------



## Phil104 (Apr 15, 2014)

Gmail promotions folder for me: Hamburg and



Quijote Kaffee OHG
​
and fortunately spared a Forum rant about the cost of postage to the States or dodgy customs or anything else. Now, given the recipient, even more agonising about what to get?


----------



## Hairy_Hogg (Jul 23, 2015)

Illy?









Should be 7.20 to Europe unless you send a tin of quality street with them.


----------



## MildredM (Feb 13, 2017)

Mines gone !

£6 something to the Netherlands


----------



## ashcroc (Oct 28, 2016)

Phil104 said:


> Gmail promotions folder for me: Hamburg and
> 
> Quijote Kaffee OHG
> ​
> and fortunately spared a Forum rant about the cost of postage to the States or dodgy customs or anything else. Now, given the recipient, even more agonising about what to get?


I decided on a LSOL supplier that's localish to me. The fact they list the cup scores is a bonus.


----------



## aaronb (Nov 16, 2012)

Posted some beans to mainland Europe today.

Bizarrely postage has actually gone down, used to be £7.30 or so for a small parcel internationally and now it's £6.20?!


----------



## Rogue_Coffee (Mar 23, 2015)

I paid £7.45 to germany


----------



## Daren (Jan 16, 2012)

So glad I saw the updates on here as my email was in my spam folder! I would never had seen it or thought to check there.

I got Germany.... just off to pick something tasty now


----------



## Rogue_Coffee (Mar 23, 2015)

i think everyone got germany!


----------



## ashcroc (Oct 28, 2016)

IIrc it originated over there so it's not too surprising there are more German entrants.


----------



## Phil104 (Apr 15, 2014)

Posted mine on Friday - to Germany - a couple of bags of Crankhouse's finest: £7.45.


----------



## Daren (Jan 16, 2012)

The postie has delivered! A package all the way from Brazil... Smells amazing!!!!
















Google translate of the label says....

In the Camocim Farm, in the Domingos Martins / ES (Pedra Azul region), the producer Henrique biodynamics, the grains of this lot were manually picked and dried slowly suspended in a greenhouse, a care that sesoma to the natural characteristics of the region, in a beehive. Variety: Processing: Peeled Cherry Altitude: Notes: Yellow Caturra 1200m Peach, passion fruit and honey.


----------



## MildredM (Feb 13, 2017)

Daren said:


> The postie has delivered! A package all the way from Brazil... Smells amazing!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That looks great









Mine arrived too - from Hamburg!


----------



## Hasi (Dec 27, 2017)

MildredM said:


> Mines gone !
> 
> £6 something to the Netherlands


With all that blackened text I doubt it will make it anywhere specific within the Netherlands...


----------



## aaronb (Nov 16, 2012)

Awesome Daren and Mildred!

Nothing for me yet and no sign on social media of my package having arrived, hopefully later today. Postie's probably given it to someone else in a completely different street.


----------



## Hairy_Hogg (Jul 23, 2015)

Mine arrived from Germany


----------



## Phil104 (Apr 15, 2014)

And mine arrived - just in time for Christmas, from Austria:


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

No sign of mine�� won't be doing it next year


----------



## MildredM (Feb 13, 2017)

Mine only arrived recently in Europe despite posting the day after the addy came. Annoying though if you don't get anything


----------



## Dunk (Mar 26, 2015)

Mines not here yet either







though also not sure if the one i sent arrived yet as well.


----------



## Rogue_Coffee (Mar 23, 2015)

Mine hasn't arrived yet, last year it came after new years I think.


----------



## aaronb (Nov 16, 2012)

Nothing for me yet either, and no sign on social media of the one I sent (didn't pay the huge extra cost for tracking).

I have received one for the past 3 years, and the first 2 years the package I sent turned up on social media. Never got last years returned to me so can only assume it arrived.

A friend didn't get anything 2 years in a row. I totally get why the admin don't get involved in such a situation but it is annoying.


----------



## Phil104 (Apr 15, 2014)

The first year, I got nothing. The second year, I got something just after New Year. Last year, late January (but the package had shipped from the States). Keep the faith...


----------



## ashcroc (Oct 28, 2016)

Fingers crossed everyone who signed up remembers to check their spam folder.


----------



## MildredM (Feb 13, 2017)

There are loads of folk posting on FB saying they've just received theirs, and some saying they've just posted their beans!


----------



## hotmetal (Oct 31, 2013)

I must say, if it's not a Christmas thing per se, waiting until all the Christmas post and parcels are out of the system isn't the worst idea. I wonder how many parcels get lost in the sheer volume of Christmas post? Hope nobody is disappointed in the end.

___

Eat, drink and be merry


----------



## aaronb (Nov 16, 2012)

hotmetal said:


> I must say, if it's not a Christmas thing per se, waiting until all the Christmas post and parcels are out of the system isn't the worst idea. I wonder how many parcels get lost in the sheer volume of Christmas post? Hope nobody is disappointed in the end.
> 
> ___
> 
> Eat, drink and be merry


It is a Christmas thing!

It's German secret santa.


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

Finally got mine, woo hoo some home roaster in Germany decided that the ethos was to send hid own medium roasted Columbian, yay


----------



## Drewster (Dec 1, 2013)

coffeechap said:


> Finally got mine, woo hoo some home roaster in Germany decided that the ethos was to send hid own medium roasted Columbian, yay


Everyone's a winner............. or maybe not?


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

Drewster said:


> Everyone's a winner............. or maybe not?


Would not have minded if I hadn't sent a colon a rare coffee myself


----------



## ashcroc (Oct 28, 2016)

coffeechap said:


> Would not have minded if I hadn't sent a colon a rare coffee myself


That's the way of it sometimes. Still, at least it's better than not receiving anything like me last time.


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

ashcroc said:


> That's the way of it sometimes. Still, at least it's better than not receiving anything like me last time.


Very much luck of the draw I suppose, next will I will just buy myself some exceptional coffee instead


----------



## Flibster (Aug 15, 2010)

Not received anything yet.

Also, mine is STILL in transit to Malaysia.

Apparently left Heathrow at 5:20am on 23rd December and usually take 5-7 working days to get to Malaysia. Well, today was day 7, but over Christmas... I'll keep an eye on it. Although... Just shy of £20 to send it... Ouch.


----------



## MildredM (Feb 13, 2017)

Loads of peeps are posting on FB today that they've got/just sent theirs today! Everything crossed @Flibster

(Edit to change coffeechap to Flibster! It was early, ok . . . . )!


----------



## aaronb (Nov 16, 2012)

Someone asked a few years back if they could send their own home roast and the admins said 'No', or Ok but only in addition to something from a proper roaster. Sorry coffeechap









Still nothing here either and no sign of what I sent showing up.


----------



## Flibster (Aug 15, 2010)

Received mine today. Pretty tasty. From Hamburg.

Checked my tracking number and it cleated customs in Malaysia at 3:15 this morning. So hopefully early next week it'll be delivered.


----------



## Hairy_Hogg (Jul 23, 2015)

Anyone have a private Wichteln going this year? I posted some beans off to Taiwan yesterday and have some coming my way from the same place

Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## beany (Aug 25, 2013)

Yip ! Canada and USA are en route. Looking forward to this !


----------

